# Cleaning reflectors - try at your own risk



## Billson (Jul 29, 2006)

I managed to smudge the reflector on my Ti-PD when I disassembled it. Somehow, thermal paste got onto the reflector surface and no amount of wiping it with a micro fiber cloth could remove it completely and only spread it around. I ended up with a cloudy reflector and I was seriously contemplating buying a new one from the Shoppe to replace it. Since I had nothing to lose, I decided to try soap and water. I was careful to avoid having my nails scrape the reflector surface and just use the pads of my finger to clean it. Amazingly, it worked out pretty well. I just shook out the excess water and wiped the rest with the micro fiber cloth. Seeing the success I had with the McR, I decided to try it out with my HDS EDC reflector as well and it also turned out perfect. Now my favorite lights are in perfect condition in every respect.

I don't know if I was just lucky attempting this so anyone willing to try it out should do so at their own risk and be prepared to replace it in a worst case scenario.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Jul 29, 2006)

it all depends on the quality of the reflector, I just looked at the reflector in my golston 7w and it got marks on it.

I would be very careful with other lights.

If you do have the knack at cleaning reflector, you will have CPF lined up to have their reflectors cleaned.:lolsign:

regards.


----------



## CM (Jul 29, 2006)

Metal reflectors lend themselves to cleaning better than plastic ones also but plastic is cheaper to replace  (I speak from experience) Denatured alcohol is great for removing "sticky" gunk.


----------



## will (Jul 29, 2006)

Most reflectors are front surface mirrors, no protective coating over the mirror like finish. Sometimes, and I mean sometimes, you can get lucky and not mess up the reflector too badly. Best to just wash them in soapy water, don't touch the surface, rinse real well and blow dry. 

Now - if it is real bad and soaking doesn't clean it, you are working with a lost cause, Next step - don't use any kind of cloth, just your clean finger with soap and water, don't rub with a lot of pressure. Then soak it, and blow it dry.

this may save you - then again - it may not...


----------



## zelda (Jul 29, 2006)

If want remove dust, I use a Watercolour brush.

Zelda


----------



## xochi (Jul 29, 2006)

Great post, Billson.

I'd like to add that using too much finger pressure , or if you have calloused fingers as I do, you are likely to leave swirl marks on the reflector. I just did this. Also, I haven't tried this but I suspect that using distilled water might avoid water spots from minerals if you have hard water (that is the kind with lots of minerals in it ,right?). I think it's probabally a good idea to use distilled water in any situation. 

Canned air is great for removing dust, however, it is very important that only gentle gusts be used. Canned air can freeze the surface which will haze the metalization. I think that condensation can be a problem as well.

I've never tried denatured alcohol (ethyl alcohol) and I don't know if the adulterants used to denature the stuff are always the same or used in the same quantities so it might be better to use Golden Grain or some other 190 proof alcohol (and if successfull , you're all ready to celebrate). I have used isopropyl alcohol and this is an absolute *no no! *Isopropyl alcohol left nasty white stains all over one of my HDS reflectors.

Another important thing to remember is that it's easy to remove a reflector and clean it to the point that it looks flawless but once it's back in the light and projecting a beam, tons of gook reveals itself.


----------



## will (Jul 29, 2006)

xochi said:


> Great post, Billson.
> 
> I'd like to add that using too much finger pressure , or if you have calloused fingers as I do, you are likely to leave swirl marks on the reflector. I just did this. Also, I haven't tried this but I suspect that using distilled water might avoid water spots from minerals if you have hard water (that is the kind with lots of minerals in it ,right?).
> 
> ...




My fingers are not calloused, I did not think of that. also distilled water is better, The water here is very soft - no minerals to speak of, so that is not an issue for me


----------



## greenLED (Jul 29, 2006)

I've used the warm water + soap + air dry method, I try not to tuch reflector surfaces at all


----------



## Omega Man (Jul 29, 2006)

Anyone cleaned or buffed the bezel/reflectors of their Peak, Arc, CMG, etcs?
Would it even be worth it?


----------



## Billson (Jul 30, 2006)

I don't dare using chemicals of any kind even if it's just alcohol. What could be safer or milder than water? If that fails, then I may try more potent chemicals to attempt the cleaning.

I think I may have been successful probably because the reflectors (HDS & McR) are high quality.

But then again, if they were cheap-*** low quality, it would be cheaper or even easier to simply replace. As it turns out, it saved me the trouble and expense of buying a new one. Most importantly, being a perfectionist, it makes me feel so much better that my lights are as clean as they can be in every aspect.

Although, once they are clean, you will start seeing all the imperfections of the reflector surface but I can live with the manufacturing defects better than my own carelessness.

Xochi,

I think that water spots only appear if you allow the water droplet to dry out by itself. Our water supply comes from a deep well so it's as hard as you can get but I've never encountered any problems as long as I shake out any excess water and wipe it dry immediately.

PS Moderators, I think this is better moved to the Homemade and Modified section where I originally planned to post this. I don't know why I managed to post it here. No wonder I couldn't find it this morning. Thanks.


----------



## xochi (Aug 4, 2006)

Billson said:


> I don't dare using chemicals of any kind even if it's just alcohol. What could be safer or milder than water? If that fails, then I may try more potent chemicals to attempt the cleaning.



I did a bit of searching on cleaning telescope mirrors and optics. Apparently alcohol of any type is a definite no no on any aluminized surface since alcohol will react with aluminum. I think this is what happened with the HDS reflector that I used isopropyl alcohol on and got white haze marks on. Interestingly, since I've recently spent a small fortune on McR's , I've done some experimenting and found that brake cleaner not only won't hurt the surface of the flector, it actually got rid of the white haze marks from the isopropyl (I tried soap and water and wasn't successful with the white marks). I also tried ronson lighter fluid (naptha) and had no deleterious effects to the metalization. Using brake cleaner on plastic reflectors most likely will destroy them and anyone who plans on using this cleaner should make sure the reflector is completly dry since the vapors will most likely mess up the dome on the LED and perhaps orings or other plastic parts in a light. 


Billson said:


> I think I may have been successful probably because the reflectors (HDS & McR) are high quality.
> 
> But then again, if they were cheap-*** low quality, it would be cheaper or even easier to simply replace. As it turns out, it saved me the trouble and expense of buying a new one. Most importantly, being a perfectionist, it makes me feel so much better that my lights are as clean as they can be in every aspect.
> 
> Although, once they are clean, you will start seeing all the imperfections of the reflector surface but I can live with the manufacturing defects better than my own carelessness.



I can certainly relate to seeking a perfectly clean reflector. If you would have seen the efforts I recently went to clean a McR-20 , I think you might have though I was somewhat disturbed.


Billson said:


> Xochi,
> 
> I think that water spots only appear if you allow the water droplet to dry out by itself. Our water supply comes from a deep well so it's as hard as you can get but I've never encountered any problems as long as I shake out any excess water and wipe it dry immediately.



You are dead-on here and *I REALLY want to know about the microfiber cloth you used to dry yours.* The OP McR's seem to hold on to tiny droplets that turn into spots. While searching for telescope cleaning methods I came across recommendations against canned air that use compressed solvents. I think that covers almost all of them. Some even have adulterants designed to discourage "huffing". Oddly enough the teenage girl at target that rang me up , mentioned just how much fun canned air was to "play with". Maybe she's just easily amused. Anyhow, the telescope site recommended "Dust-off" that supposedly contains only compressed nitrogen. The issue with canned air is that even a slight tilt and the stuff will end up spraying out as a soquid and even a fpoon won't prevent marks on the flector, I suspect that even when used properly the little drop marks I kept seeing aren't avoided.

Pure natural cotton balls were recommended and I had good success with them as well as real cotton swabs. I used them wet with dilute soap and water and applied extremely light pressure. A minor amount of lint might be left behind.

I also became incredibly amazed at the amount of dust flying around in my house. Turn a flashlight on in a dark room and just watch the particles light up as they fly through the beam. I found that just doing things outside helped end up with cleaner reflectors.


----------



## Brighteyez (Aug 4, 2006)

I'd be careful with microfiber cloths as well. They aren't all created equal and since most are produced in China, their consistency may vary. I managed the scratch up the sideview mirror of a car with one of those microfiber cloths that were sold for drying cars.


----------



## xochi (Aug 4, 2006)

Brighteyez said:


> I'd be careful with microfiber cloths as well. They aren't all created equal and since most are produced in China, their consistency may vary. I managed the scratch up the sideview mirror of a car with one of those microfiber cloths that were sold for drying cars.



Bingo! I went to wolf camera today looking at lens cleaning stuff. All made in china and I thought to myself that the only thing the manufacturers cared about was making stuff that LOOKED like things that actually work. Needless to say I didn't buy. Sorry to slam chinese goods but after learning all about what a Duck is , when I see a Duck, I call it a Duck.


----------



## Ty_Bower (Aug 4, 2006)

Has anyone ever tried one of those ultrasonic jewelry cleaners on a reflector? I figure if you filled the bath with demineralized water, and added a couple drops of dish soap to cut the grease, it should be both effective and gentle.

I've used one for cleaning motorcycle carburetor parts with good success.


----------



## cm048 (Aug 12, 2006)

I cleaned several reflectors. Although already destroyed several in the beginning, I eventually learnt how to get it done. It is important to have air compressor with micro filter which can block nasty compressor oil (originally for camera lens / CCD), and a good double action airbrush.

1) First of all, put the reflector in warm water for 10-15 minutes.
2) Put distill water in your clean air brush. Set compressor to low air pressure around 3 Kg / cm3.
3) Put a lot of liquid detergent (high viscosity one) on the reflector surface.
4) Then the fun part, carefully spray distill water to the reflector, the closer the airbrush, the more cleaning pressure. Don’t use to much air pressure; otherwise reflector surface will be gone.
5) Repeat step 3&4 until it is done.
6) For the difficult spot, you can spray lens cleaner agent instead of distill water. Don’t forget to use distill water to wipeout afterward.
7) Make sure that the reflector is not hot / warm, rinse the reflector surface with room temp distill water.
8) Immediately blowout all the remaining water with airbrush. Do not let the water dry. 

I successfully cleaned several dusty Surefires + McRs with absolute perfect result. It is fairly easy for quality reflector, cheap Chinese reflector is proven much more difficult to clean. 

I don't have a good result with micro fiber cloth. It will leave a tiny scratch behind. With the light on + magnifying glass, tiny scratch is visible.


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Aug 12, 2006)

hello cm048

thanks for the info, but how much would it cost for all that equipment.:huh2:

unless you are offering to run a cleaning service for CPF member`s

regards.


----------



## cm048 (Aug 12, 2006)

Hello TinderBox,

Nowadays, I guess it is much less than your expectation.

Price was declined sharply in the past year. New generation compressor is cheaper and oil-less (they didn't have it during my purchase) .

http://www.nextag.com/Badger-180-1-Cyclone-87036244/prices-html

http://www.nextag.com/Iwata-Airbrushes-HP-BCR-503861282/prices-html

For me it is worthwhile as add up duster can cost is killing me. It is mainly for my camera lens / CCD cleaning.


----------



## Coop (Aug 12, 2006)

I use one of those vibrating bath thingies... They're the cheap alternative for the ultrasonic cleaners. I got mine for free when I bought my glasses. It works great with a bit of warm water and a drop of washing up liquid... when done, I blowdry them.


----------



## vortechs (Oct 25, 2006)

Great thread! 

Does anyone have any more advice on how to clean reflectors. 

I recently got a used metal reflector that needs to be cleaned (it got some haze on it from its previous home in a Mag85). I was thinking of swishing it around in a pot of warm, soapy, distilled water, then rinsing it with some more distilled water, shaking it off, then letting it dry. If that doesn't work, I suppose I'll have to try one of the solvents suggested in this thread (like brake fluid).


----------



## vortechs (Oct 27, 2006)




----------



## Lightmania (Oct 27, 2006)

For ideas, you guys might want to swing over to the astronomy side on the web and check out the recommendations in regarding to cleaning the mirrors that some of the telescopes have, especially among the reflector/newtonian/dobsonian types. 

Lightmania


----------



## cmacclel (Oct 27, 2006)

I've cleaned many reflectors...my method

-Warm water with a little dish detergent in a bowl.

-Soak reflector for a few seconds 

-Soak paper towl in warm water (Makes it extremely soft)

-Gently with no pressure move the paper towel around a few times

-Rinse under warm water then blow dry 



Mac


----------

